# Lewisville, TX



## Laveral (Dec 31, 2002)

Group looking for a player for a DnD game on Friday night. We are currently running Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. The group is looking for a mature player that wants to game every week and is looking for a permanent group. The game is played in Lewisville but three of us travel from Fort Worth every week. 
I you are interested e-mail me at Luverrell@aol.com. 

Thanks,
Lav.


----------



## Laveral (Jan 24, 2003)

Our game is still looking for one more player. If you are inteersted e-mail me.


----------



## DocSER (Feb 7, 2003)

I just mailed you.  If you have any problems getting that mail, contact me at serphd@hotmail.com.


----------



## PureART (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lewisville game...*

I tried to email you back but it bounced...
I live in Lewsiville (and would love to get into a temple of elemental evil game)
I have played 1st, 2nd, and 3.5 for well over a decade... If you still have a spot you can email me back @
atillery@gmail.com
thanks
ART


----------

